# Signing up for VW Car-Net?



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

First of all, FYI, when you hit that 'I' button to setup your account be prepared for a hard sell on the service with a "one time only discount offer" asking you to cough up hundreds of dollars in a pre-paid agreement.

The offer for a 3 year agreement(which can be cancelled for a pro-rated refund at any time) was around $13/month. Pricey considering the limited features. Can't believe they don't have remote start tied into it like much cheaper competitors. However, I ended up buying it anyway as the stolen vehicle tracking feature results in a $9.33/month discount on our insurance. So effective cost is just $3.67.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i had the trial version on my 16 GTI. definitely not worth the monthly cost to have it, even if it does offer a slight discount on insurance.

i used it twice, just to see how it worked, then never used it again. 
as you stated, the limited use of it is really the shortcomings of it all. if they incorporate more features, i would consider it.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

socialD said:


> First of all, FYI, when you hit that 'I' button to setup your account be prepared for a hard sell on the service with a "one time only discount offer" asking you to cough up hundreds of dollars in a pre-paid agreement.
> 
> The offer for a 3 year agreement(which can be cancelled for a pro-rated refund at any time) was around $13/month. Pricey considering the limited features. Can't believe they don't have remote start tied into it like much cheaper competitors. However, I ended up buying it anyway as the stolen vehicle tracking feature results in a $9.33/month discount on our insurance. So effective cost is just $3.67.


I thought insurance companies offered a discount based on available features, even if they are not enabled. For example, if you get your car stolen, couldn't you just activate the feature then?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah that?s murky territory will have to read insurance policy and car net terms of service to see if that?s not fraudulent. Does come up as an available discount on insurance quote but then you have to actively select that it has it. But what does ?has? mean?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Which insurance provider do you have?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

USAA


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yesterday I accidently locked my keys in my car, with the car locked and my keys in my bag I opened the rear door, put my bag with the keys in it in the back, pull the door down, closed it and walk away. I returned 20 mins later only to find that I was locked out the car. I never thought the doors would lock since the key is electronic; had to use the Car-Net app on my phone to open the car. Have any one else notice this.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

antsman12 said:


> Yesterday I accidently locked my keys in my car, with the car locked and my keys in my bag I opened the rear door, put my bag with the keys in it in the back, pull the door down, closed it and walk away. I returned 20 mins later only to find that I was locked out the car. I never thought the doors would lock since the key is electronic; had to use the Car-Net app on my phone to open the car. Have any one else notice this.


I have not tried that before, but it makes sense not to lock the car in that situation. I remember doing exactly that with my old Jetta, but instead of the rear passenger door it was in the trunk, and immediately after closing the trunk it would pop open because the key was inside it.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

antsman12 said:


> Yesterday I accidently locked my keys in my car, with the car locked and my keys in my bag I opened the rear door, put my bag with the keys in it in the back, pull the door down, closed it and walk away. I returned 20 mins later only to find that I was locked out the car. I never thought the doors would lock since the key is electronic; had to use the Car-Net app on my phone to open the car. Have any one else notice this.


Something does not seem right with this. The rear doors do not have kessy, so if the car was locked, you would not be able to open the rear doors by just pulling the handle. The car is not suppose to lock with the key inside it. I believe the only time it will, is if you have another key with you and its not inside the car. The only thing i can think off, is rear door being open when car got locked, so when you closed it, it was already locked. I've done this before when I'll be getting stuff out, ill press lock and then take my stuff from rear and close the door. 

I haven't tried it while leaving the key inside the car though


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Appears to be talking about a non-power liftgate, not the rear door.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

socialD said:


> Appears to be talking about a non-power liftgate, not the rear door.


It seems as if you are correct, I read it too fast, saw rear door and thats all i had in mind. I missed the part about "pulling down"

That is pretty weird indeed, I would have to test it with my Mk6 R as it doesnt have a power rear as the tiguan does, and see what i can come up with.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

It's an SEL with power lift gate. However, when I push the button it wouldn't close that may have being a warring sign that the keys were in the car. I disregard that and pulled the tail gate and shut it.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

antsman12 said:


> It's an SEL with power lift gate. However, when I push the button it wouldn't close that may have being a warring sign that the keys were in the car. I disregard that and pulled the tail gate and shut it.


There you go lol. Nothing the system can really do if you manually force it. 

There were times in my R that i would leave and not notice the keys fell out of my pocket, and I'd try to lock it and wonder what the hell is going on that its not letting me, until it clicked lol


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got the hard sell on the service as well, which is fine, but I politely told the lady that until the remote start function is added to the phone app, i would not be signing up for anything beyond the complimentary service. The remote start would be amazing just being able to hit start without needing to be seeing the vehicle since the factory fab is somewhat limited in distance it can remote start the car. I told her to add my request to an ever growing request for that feature that she said she had. I also left a review in the Playstore on the app requesting the remote function to be added. Lets hope!


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmm one of my previous cars had car net, maybe thats why i didnt have to go through the whole "account setup". I got emails with the information needed and was able to just download the app and login, but its definitely pretty damn limited. 

The other car we had it on was a Mk6 GLI and i figured since it didnt have remote start from factory then car net doesnt have it, but with the tiguan i was honestly expecting it to be there. Pretty useless either way. 

Besides, the app seems pretty slow.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I am trying the free version of car net. Has a number of bugs. Twice, when I was viewing the miles to go (before the tanks is empty) I received numbers like 27,545 miles till empty. Also when I used the "flash lights" and "honk horn". It took so long to respond, I just kept looking for my car.

One neat feature. When the car was at the dealer for the auto headlight issue, I could see when they were working on the car, as you can see when the car is in the building. and Car Net shows you if the hood (and doors) are open. Also when the car was parked outside at the dealer, I received a report from CarNet that rain is in the forecast and your sunroof is open. I called the dealer to close my sunroof


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*following*

For some reason, searching the forum with the phrase Car-Net doesn't reveal anything in the VW categories.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

davidp158 said:


> For some reason, searching the forum with the phrase Car-Net doesn't reveal anything in the VW categories.


The Search function of the Board is not working properly. I noticed this several weeks ago as well.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*search function*

I have seen search functions fail on many forums when they encounter 3 letter words. Some forums will simply spit back a reply to use more letters. I'm wondering if that's the case with the term Car-Net. Searching for words with more than 3 characters seems to work OK here. 




i_am_sam_i_am said:


> The Search function of the Board is not working properly. I noticed this several weeks ago as well.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Doing a google site search has always worked better for me than the built in forum searches.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

antsman12 said:


> Yesterday I accidently locked my keys in my car, with the car locked and my keys in my bag I opened the rear door, put my bag with the keys in it in the back, pull the door down, closed it and walk away. I returned 20 mins later only to find that I was locked out the car. I never thought the doors would lock since the key is electronic; had to use the Car-Net app on my phone to open the car. Have any one else notice this.


I am unable to accidentally lock my Tig with the key inside. If I need to leave a key inside the car while it's locked, I have to wrap up my spare in aluminum foil (Faraday cage) and use a second key to get it to lock.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Back to the subject of Car-Net (perhaps). My car came with 6 months of "free" Car-Net and I have now owned my Tiguan for over 9 months. What surprises me is the fact that I have received nothing in the mail inviting me or urging me to pay for more Car-Net coverage. Perhaps VW knows how useless it is and they do not expect owners to pay for this "service". No one from VW (or whoever administers Car-Net) has made any attempt to contact me to get me to subscribe.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Back to the subject of Car-Net (perhaps). My car came with 6 months of "free" Car-Net and I have now owned my Tiguan for over 9 months. What surprises me is the fact that I have received nothing in the mail inviting me or urging me to pay for more Car-Net coverage. Perhaps VW knows how useless it is and they do not expect owners to pay for this "service". No one from VW (or whoever administers Car-Net) has made any attempt to contact me to get me to subscribe.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I was thinking the same Don. Sirius however spams me with emails and mail so frequently trying to get me to renew. Thought it odd Car-Net didn't try at all.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Back to the subject of Car-Net (perhaps). My car came with 6 months of "free" Car-Net and I have now owned my Tiguan for over 9 months. What surprises me is the fact that I have received nothing in the mail inviting me or urging me to pay for more Car-Net coverage. Perhaps VW knows how useless it is and they do not expect owners to pay for this "service". No one from VW (or whoever administers Car-Net) has made any attempt to contact me to get me to subscribe.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


As I recall, I did not get the hard sell some of you experienced. I did sign up for the service mostly because I drive a lot for work and it's just piece of mind. I also send navigation info to my car almost daily from my mobile app (still not figured out how to turn off text entry in motion... my tig seems to be missing or has different adaptation channels). Interestingly, I got a survey from VW that covered all sorts of things and there was one question about remote-start via mobile app. I had heard elsewhere in forums that it's coming but YMMV as with all things interwebs.


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

My free 6 months Car-Net subscription is up in January. 

Did anyone find a way to get a discount or offered any promotions after it runs out?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

They offer a multi year discount and I was offered $109 or 99 for the first year within the first month of ownership, originally bit then cancelled as Car Net is useless to me without remote start.


----------

